
YC startup launches: Project Wedding - herdrick
http://www.projectwedding.com/
======
herdrick
The company name looked familiar, and sure enough: it's the YouOS company.
https://www.youos.com/

So have they decided the web desktop thing isn't in demand?

~~~
pg
I think they wanted to build a specific webapp as a way of learning what
webapp developers need. I believe there's YouOS code under this.

~~~
andreyf
From the source, it looks like this is running on RoR... wasn't YouOS re-
written using web.py a bit back?

------
Leonidas
Hrm

I don't know how they're going to compete with theknot.com. I've thought of
this idea before and searched out the competitors. Every women and girl out
there knows theknot is where you go to plan weddings. theknot is featured in
every women magazine available. Heck, I don't plan on getting married anytime
soon and I even know you go to theknot.

But hey, it's cool they're trying new things out but they seriously need talk
to women before diving into a woman industry related area.

~~~
hsiung
Well, ProjectWedding.com was designed by women and it is steadily growing (it
currently receives 10,000 page views a day from northern california bride-to-
bes).

It's assumptions like yours about theknot.com's monopoly which make this
"project" (pun intended) particularly enticing :)

------
Readmore
I had this same idea about 6 months ago (right around the time I got engaged
;). What is going to set you apart from theknot.com? I don't disagree that you
could do it better than the knot but competing what that marketing machine is
right up there with fighting Google.

------
Alex3917
Logo is misleading. Wedding rings are traditionally plain gold bands.
Engagement rings are the ones with the rock.

~~~
JMiao
Great to point out, but isn't that irrelevant?

~~~
zaidf
Knowing tonnes of women might be using the site, many WILL notice it:) For
such sites details matter a lot; and getting the basics such as this wrong can
get your users to lose trust in your site.

~~~
jyw
Engagement rings are closely related to weddings. If you polled women about
the logo, I doubt you'd get any who would consider it "wrong".

~~~
zaidf
Point taken. If that's the case then I guess there is nothing broken here and
I'm assuming folks behind the site did their homework when creating the logo.

I do love the overall site design.

